# sigma



## 7shooter24 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi
I'm new to this forum and have a question
I own a 45 sigma. Is it normal to have a little sidewise slack between the slide and the frame?
Is there some way to adjust the four stainless slide guides?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## 7shooter24 (Mar 2, 2012)

Correction to my post .
The gun is a 40 cal sigma
DA attact


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

good question! i check all my autos and one glock had a tiny bit of play the others were all tight. call smith at 1 800 331 0852


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 call S&W......


----------

